# Staver loco



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

What is with the good weather everywhere?

Forecast for Staver's next weekend is 80 degrees,
Great for running trains and running outside.

Helloooooo Larry

jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
Looking forward to seeing you, all the known faces, and a bunch of new ones, on Thursday. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim, 

Apparently you haven't taken a look at the east coast weather recently. Here in the South, we've been having heavy rains and our barn completely flooded last night. Further East and North, the weather is just as nasty. So enjoy your beautiful steaming weather -- just don't rub it in please!! I'm already wishing I was there. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The weather has been fine here, until you said something...now we have several days of wind and rain and it's ALL your fault







!


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Jim , I am looking forward to steaming my narrow gauge engine at Stavers...But the running, literally, is done by those 1/32nd speedsters trying to catch up with their trains whizzing around the fabulous layout there; those of us narrow gaugers are more sedate as we slowly enjoy the atmosphere there and our beautiful summer weather....lol... 
Myron


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Myron, 
I believe that the cliche says 'If you can't beat 'em, join 'em...' I joined in a small way with my Brandbright 14xx, and I must say it is great fun running during the fast sessions, or running fast during open season. I am looking forward to runs that exceed 15 minutes this time with a newly fitted water topup system. 

Paul


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a short video of some of the action this past weekend at Staver Locomotive in Portland, OR. Enjoy!



Scott


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

As great as usual Scott. I was glad you made it, being there is the only way you can believe the venue.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Good video with some different and interesting perspectives.... 

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,
You deserve and Emmy/Oscar or whatever it is that they give to movie producers! Another great one.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Fantastic video. You really have a way of featuring a good sample of what and who is running, and a very nice feel for what the Stavers experience must be. Thanks for posting! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice video, this railroad is always amazing to me.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Scott, 
Lousy video! 
Didn't get a shot of either of my two locos, or any of the T1's running, or come to think of it many other locos!!! 
But, great movie of what you did take, and a great memory of being there. 
Too many people and trains at times, but we seemed to live through it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

David, Sorry for the oversight. Hopefully Mike Martin has some more action for you. Until then - here is a special video for you of what I did get of the T1 running. Enjoy!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Scott, 
That's wonderful. 
You really had fun with that. 
Excellent bit of editing. 
I should point out that I do NOT own a T1, the ones captured were either Pete Comley's, Eric Bowles' or Curtis McCarthy's. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone get a video of that beautiful blue Duchess? Or even some pictures?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

There were two of the Blue Duchesses at Stavers. 
One pulling and eight coach train of Pullmans by Golden Age. 
A very nice sight indeed. 
I am sure that Peter Szolga will be sharing his videos with us soon. 
I didn't take my camera out of my bag the whole time as for once didn't want to see the steamup through a viewfinder. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By steamtom1 on 27 Sep 2012 04:27 AM 
Anyone get a video of that beautiful blue Duchess? Or even some pictures?

*Sorry Tom. The only shots I got of it and the cars are in Staver Part 2 and the gentleman (Richard) was just starting to fire it but views of them are from time frame 14:00 to 14:50. You can pause it and view the engine and cars at your leisure. *
*All the best, Peter.*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks, Peter,*

*I did see that. *


----------

